

Paul Irish Breaks Down JavaScript Performance on CNET, Time, and Wikipedia - cheriot
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1K-mKOqiUiSjgZTEscBLjtjd6E67oiK8H2ztOiq5tigk/pub

======
cheriot
For the lazy, Ctrl+F Insights

